# Licking us like a lollipop



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi,

I have a question for the forum. We have a 2+ year old intact male who is the best dog ever. No exaggeration. so easy to train, so well behaved, settles down nicely, cuddles, running partner you name it. In April we had our first human child and our Viszla Bryce has taken to her wonderfully. He is fantastic around her. Sleeps in her room sometimes even. 

My question though is if our baby is ever at his height (in a saucer, or on our laps in a chair/couch), Bryce tries to lick her. Constant licking. He goes for the face, but will settle for a foot or any part of her he can lick. Now he does this with me as well. not as much with my wife though. 

I don't want to scold him or correct him for licking the baby since I don't want him to develop anxiety or fear of her, so any advice on how I can stop or limit this behavior? Currently we try to make him "sit", or "place" or something like that. But that is getting tiring.

thanks


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

There's something about babies that dogs just really love. I think it's because more often than not they have some sort of food or food smell on them or their clothes! Plus the giggle and squirm when dogs lick.

Have you tried a simple "leave it" when he licks the baby? It doesn't need to be harsh or anything.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I work at a Wendy's restaurant and my clothes, shoes and skin get licked to death when I get home. Dharma also likes to lick my armpit after I put on my deodorant and she apparently likes my Lush Lemony Flutter Cuticle Cream too. What is it that they find so tasty that they just have to do it?


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Just a thought, if the baby has lotion or some kind of powder or something of that nature he may be licking that. When my wife or I put on lotion our V can't stop licking us. Same with sunscreen . I use the leave it command and he usually stops.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just FyI... Lotion licking by dogs, can be very harmful for them, because of the different ingredients, and toxic elements for dogs.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Lazlo likes licking handles. The oven, fridge and cupboard handles... it's the strangest thing.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't scold him for doing it, but I would redirected him.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Chuck tries to go for lotion and sunscreen, but Riley just licks to lick. My husband is bald and Riley will try to catch him laying down and will lay across trapping him down and just keep licking his head until my husband can safely remove him.


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

;D My Bo Diddley has a foot fetish, he will wait till I'm in bed & will slither under the covers to get to my feet & lick them till he can no more! sometimes he will lick while I'm watching Tv in the livingroom but always my feet not daddy's or anyone else's just mine???


----------

